# عمل بطاقات فحص طفايات الحريق



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

*




*



نموذج يحتوي 9 بطاقات جاهر لطباعة على ورق مقوى حجم A4

تحميل نموذج البطاقات 

http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/fe-inspection-tag.html
​


----------

